# New US CZ 92 BABY PRO-TEK



## redpenguin01

Anyone have a $999,999.99 for this bad boy? I thought they were kidding when I saw the price. Apparently this is one of their new prototypes through czcustom. 
CZ 92 BABY PRO-TEK

Can't wait for these to become a production model. :mrgreen:


----------



## group17

.25 cal? 
What a waste. 
Should be a 380 or 9mm or at the least a .22 
Price? website under construction.


----------



## Shipwreck

Too pricey for me... I think I'd rather buy a mansion


----------



## recoilguy

For that kind of money I want an attached garage and a dock and a boat lift in the front yard.

It is a cool lookking little thing. I hope the use the platform and make a .380 or some other similar gun other then a .25

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*How to Protect Yourself From Harm, With a .25 ACP Pistol:*
Cover the whole gun with a thick coat of Vaseline.
Why?
Because when you shoot a BG with your .25, you'll make him so angry that he'll shove that little gun up you-know-where, and that's when the Vaseline will keep you from harm.


----------



## EliWolfe

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *How to Protect Yourself From Harm, With a .25 ACP Pistol:*
> Cover the whole gun with a thick coat of Vaseline.
> Why?
> Because when you shoot a BG with your .25, you'll make him so angry that he'll shove that little gun up you-know-where, and that's when the Vaseline will keep you from harm.


Good point there Steve, but methinks it better to show ye BG the "BABY Protek" moniker proudly displayed on the slide and hope that he henceforth becomes incapacitated or dead from the resulting laugh attack.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

:anim_lol:

+1 Steve M1911A1

:anim_lol:


----------



## redpenguin01

Well.. I guess on a more serious note, I had a friend killed from one shot with a .22 caliber. So its not completely out of the question with its effectiveness. Although, I agree that a .380 would be a more desirable platform.


----------



## guard dog

Even a .22LR is more powerful than a .25 cal
If they wanted to make a better product they 
should have gone rimless. Cheaper to shoot.


----------

